

Ask HN: Should I include live help on my site? - martinshen

I'm nearing completion of a usable version of my site. It is not SaaS or even selling anything.. for the most part it is a consumer site like stumble upon. I've been wondering whether I should include live chat to get feedback or answer any questions any potential visitors may have.
======
iworkforthem
Qtn: Is your live help available 24/7, there's always someone manning the live
chat?

What is the purposes of your live help? To get feedback or answer questions?
To get feedback, a simple contact form will suffice. User expectation of live
help is Instant Resolution, if you can't provide that level of service, there
is really not point having it. Sites like tender, satisfaction will meet your
needs.

Consider the cost factor of using live help for the long run too.

------
mahmoudimus
I've heard great things about <http://olark.com> Everyone raves about them and
they're YC alumni.

------
Mankhool
Sure, but there had better be someone there to respond promptly when it says,
"Live Help Online". It is very frustrating to click, wait, timeout and be told
to fill in a subject so that the question can be emailed.

------
lachyg
Definitely, I do huge sales through it.

